# would you adopt?



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

ok, because I look for dogs every day....and if money was no object, I would open a cockapoo rescue...but there is an 18 month old black and white boy, he was abandoned about 5 months ago, and left on a farm, he was never microchiped, He has been living with a family but they have a 12 year old bull dog, who seems to not be able to handle having a puppy around, he is good with kids and cats or so I am told, but like all 18 month old dogs, he has alot of energy....I don't know if I should even consider taking him in....what do you all think?


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Amanda, if it were me and we didn't have 2 dogs I would seriously consider it if a similar situation arose over here.

Not sure what the deal is, but is there any way you could foster him for a while to see how it goes and how Lady takes to him?

Ian

(edit: in fact thinking about it, even with 2 dogs, if a similar situation arose I'd probably still seriously consider it...Helen wouldn't take much convincing but we've said 2 is enough!)

Tricky one...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That isn't a bad idea...I could ask. he is not fixed...so we would for sure have to do that...aparently the reason they need to find him a home is that the bulldog was getting aggressive towards him.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I would definitely consider it. Could you go and meet him and find out a bit more?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I think so...I will ask that too...got to clear it with my husband first...tho he is a softie....he is not crate trained...do you think it would be hard to crate train an older dog??


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I know of older rescue dogs that have been crate trained no problem, it will depend if he has any seperation issues. (I was not sure whether you were talking about the husband or the dog being a softie and being crate trained!  )


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If we didn't have two young children I would definately adopt. Its hard taking someones word for the health and temperament of an older dog. I know they should be entirely honest about issues that may exist but you don't find out for real until the dog is in your home. So I think you have to be 100% commited to sorting any issues that may become apparent and that you may not have been told about, because once the dog is in your home, they are part of your family there is nothing else you can do. but stick with it. 
I am sure I will end up with a house of rescues once the kids have left


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

You can at least ask more questions and perhaps visit the dog and take it from there?

Maybe spend a day with him or have a few of these visits to see how he is with you and yours? that will help you build up a better picture.

Be prepared that he may need training and socialisation, but I think you have an interest already -so maybe a call in the first instance?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I have spoken to the Lady.
Aparently he is on the submissive side as the bulldog was bullying him...sorry for the pun...and he had a wee in the house which he had not done.
They have had to separate him and the bulldog.
I would be commited to training, and if he is on the submissive side, then I am sure Lady would be a big help to him...my fear would be agression, submissive I can handle, agression I don't want to put Lady through that...
She is in a town over from me, so I think pretty close. I have also asked if she would be willing to take him back if Lady and him did not get along.
his name is currently bentley...tho the Softie HUSBAND! ( lol thanks Sarah) has already said he would like to call him cookie or Oreo.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Maybe if you visit you could take Lady to see what Bentleys reaction is? A lovely owner like you I am sure will be able to build up his confidence. Let us know how things develop. xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Tough decision for you Mo...I think you need to ask more questions as Shirley
says. I would love to adopt an dog ( tbh I can live without the puppy phase!!)
but it does come with certain risks but have known quite a few people who have been very happy with dogs they have rescued.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will, I am just waiting to hear back on whether they would 1-take him back if it didn't work out in the first week or 2. and 2- if they would allow me to bring him to my vet to make sure he is healthy before I take him on permanently.
She has already said we could visit.

We will see....if it is meant to be it will be. 
I could absolutely bring up his confidence. It would be a joy to do. 
I have actually even messaged my mom, to see if I was to put in the time to train him for a few weeks to see how he does, would she maybe like to have him as she would love a dog, but can't handle a puppy.....tho it would depend on his confidence and sepatation issues as I wouldn't move him if he had issues and got attached to us and Lady.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes I would adopt .. in general .. think it is a wonderful thing to do  I adopted Honey and she is a dream dog. 

If I was you, I would go and visit, spend quite a bit of time with him, check him out for yourself, see what Lady is like around him, I totally undertsand you need to put Lady first  

He sounds very good to be honest and he may follow Lady's lead if he has submissive nature.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> I will, I am just waiting to hear back on whether they would 1-take him back if it didn't work out in the first week or 2. and 2- if they would allow me to bring him to my vet to make sure he is healthy before I take him on permanently.
> She has already said we could visit.
> 
> We will see....if it is meant to be it will be.
> ...


As you know my parents have a cockapoo Oakley, they say he is the best pressie ever, I wanted him back but they wont let me have him lol .. so I have to be his sister now


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

The lady is now non responsive, hoping she is just away from her computer.
Thanks everyone for the advice!

Yes Jojo, Oakley was a great pressie!! 
I wouldn't be able to give him up either if he had been given to me.

I didn't know Honey was an adoption! how old was she when you got her?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi, Go meet him and owner, get a feel for how genuine the owner is, I can unfortunately imagine some people may say they would take the dog back but then refuse to do so. I don't think you should have too much trouble crate training if done gently with rewards, my sister foster's rescue dogs for re homing and nearly always uses a crate even if they have never been in one before, she has only had one problem dog out of about 12. i would introduce him to Lady on neutral ground first.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> The lady is now non responsive, hoping she is just away from her computer.
> Thanks everyone for the advice!
> 
> Yes Jojo, Oakley was a great pressie!!
> ...


Grrr I shouldn't have let him go lol ... 

Honey was 4 months old and a little dream.

I hope this works out for you Mo  I am a little bit excited :S


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She still hasn't gotten back to me...I think maybe someone less picky might of snapped him up...He was quite cute.

I will wait to see if she gets back to me....Hubby seems to be on board. he keeps messaging me asking if I have heard from her yet.

I am expecting her to tell me he has gone to someone else.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if not him....it will be a while before we get number 2 as hubby did not get his promotion that we were expecting. They decided he hadn't been with the company long enough...( they said he needed to be there a year.....he has been there 10.5 months)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Positive poo vibes coming over to the pond for Mo and her new poo   

What colour is he? .. did I miss that info ... I was too excited about you being a owner of two :S


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

he is black and white....looks alot like Mable from what I can tell (wilfboy's mable)
He has a full tail too! Lady would be Jealous!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have always taken on older dogs in need of a home. I would say be prepared for some settling in problems - and also be prepared to maybe not be told the entire truth by previous owners and rely on your own feelings when you can meet him. 

Lady might well be pretty fed up about it for the first couple of weeks so if you do decide to go ahead you may have a rough couple of weeks to work through before things settle down!

Good luck - second hand dogs are the best ever


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> if not him....it will be a while before we get number 2 as hubby did not get his promotion that we were expecting. They decided he hadn't been with the company long enough...( they said he needed to be there a year.....he has been there 10.5 months)


Sorry to hear that Mo  What a shame. x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> if not him....it will be a while before we get number 2 as hubby did not get his promotion that we were expecting. They decided he hadn't been with the company long enough...( they said he needed to be there a year.....he has been there 10.5 months)


Oh poo!!!! thats all I can say .. sorry to hear this .. well this little fella may be yours yet ... 



lady amanda said:


> he is black and white....looks alot like Mable from what I can tell (wilfboy's mable)
> He has a full tail too! Lady would be Jealous!


Oh lovely ... he sounds wonderful Eh!

Oh bum, think I got my Eh wrong...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

No My honorary Canadian girl! you got your Eh all right!

He does sound lovely...I am hoping she is just away from her computer...I have just sent an aditional e-mail...possibly didn't get my last???


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have been practising my Eh! .... lol 

Just let her know you are really serious and as you have a Cockapoo already, she will know you are a fab dog owner with knowledge of the breed... 

I am sending you love and puppy vibes .. with a few random Eh's thrown in    

You deserve two poos ... xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jojo! you make me giggle!! Thanks!! I'll keep you updated!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Bring on some happy puppy news  I will be waiting xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Mo! This is exciting...any news from the owner yet? I can definitely see you with 2 poos. Whether it's this one...only will fate and time will tell. I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

Can't wait to hear the news, Amanda!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

PAULA!! you are back on here!! WE need a photo update on Bella!!!

Clare, Thanks so much!!! 

No news from the owner of the dog at all.....I am assuming he is gone, I have mailed her twice since.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Amanda. I think a lot of times when people are trying to give a dog away or sell it because of an issue they are having with it they just want it gone quickly. Which is sad because most of the time the dog will be bounced from house to house because the new owners aren't prepared to handle a dog that needs training.

I speak from experience because we adopted a 1 year old husky mix about 8 years ago when we first moved to our new house. It was a free to good home deal and they lied about the issues this dog had. I'm not proud to admit this, but we had to give the dog to a rescue. We kept him for 2 years and he literally destroyed our home and our lives. Looking back i know i shouldn't have gotten that dog, but I was young and naive back then! I swore i wouldn't get another dog until we were ready and we waited until now. I decided to get a puppy because i knew i wasn't cut out to deal with another adult dog with issues. It sounds like you would be really good with an older dog who needed training though so it's too bad the owner didn't consider that in her choice!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> No news from the owner of the dog at all.....I am assuming he is gone, I have mailed her twice since.


Oh cocka...POO!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Guys! 
Not meant to be again I guess...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

What was the reason for her actually getting banned? I'm not sure what happened, one minute she was posting the next she was banned, so I don't know what went on so I can't comment.


----------

